# This is my wttc bd diary



## porkpie1981

This is just so i can remind myself when i bd and what day it was


----------



## porkpie1981

I may well be a few days out on the calender say as it was a weird :witch: ans i spotted a few days

1st bd of the month: CD 9/June 13


----------



## porkpie1981

Just thought i would addhe doesnt always cum inside me (sorry tmi). Im not worried about that as i was pregnant 1st time with the withdrawal method. This seem soo strange but i just know that he wants to try but doesnt want to admit it as when i went to the loo after there was some sperm coming out ( i think he does it on purpose and then withdraws.:rofl: I swear i do:rofl:

Last nite he said b4 " should we use sumthing" .. i just smiled and said " nah im not fertile at the mo". HE SOOOOO KNOWS I CAN GET PREGGERS:happydance:

Im not pushing he so not going to even try and ask are we ttc:muaha:


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD11/ 15th june

yehe


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD 13/ June 17th


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: you crack me up porkpie, do we get to know length of bd too :rofl: seriously - hoping for a :bfp: for you soon!!


----------



## porkpie1981

golcarlilly said:


> :rofl: you crack me up porkpie, do we get to know length of bd too :rofl: seriously - hoping for a :bfp: for you soon!!

hehehe:rofl: it breaks the month down for me and at leats when it nears my af i can look back on this and obbess hehe

If u must know mybe 20-30 mins:rofl: This is terrible but i was just thinking hurry up and i hope it spurts out inside:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:muaha:


----------



## LeaArr

porkpie1981 said:


> hehehe:rofl: it breaks the month down for me and at leats when it nears my af i can look back on this and obbess hehe
> 
> If u must know mybe 20-30 mins:rofl: This is terrible but i was just thinking hurry up and i hope it spurts out inside:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :muaha:

:rofl: We really do suck at waiting. :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

lcrepka said:


> :rofl: We really do suck at waiting. :rofl:

the best about it is i know if i get a :bfp: i will totally freak due to uni and fear of mc again . I really confuss myself


----------



## porkpie1981

I got the oh tipesy the other nite and he said that he wanted 4 kids the next morning he woke up and laughted ans said that he only said that to get some GOOD sex:rofl: Cheeky pig:rofl: 

Funny that as since that hes doen the bd in the ttc way if u get my meaning(eg didnt pull out):muaha:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: thanks for sharing!!!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

This whole waiting thing is killing me. I'm really going to try to convince DH to start trying as soon as I'm fertile again. I know he'll say no though but really what's another 6 weeks? Let's just do it already! :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

golcarlilly said:


> :rofl: thanks for sharing!!!:rofl:

i knew u would like:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Chris77 said:


> This whole waiting thing is killing me. I'm really going to try to convince DH to start trying as soon as I'm fertile again. I know he'll say no though but really what's another 6 weeks? Let's just do it already! :rofl:

r u using the bc or condoms?


----------



## LeaArr

porkpie1981 said:


> r u using the bc or condoms?

:rofl: oh no, Porkpie is starting shenanigans for others now. :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

lcrepka said:


> :rofl: oh no, Porkpie is starting shenanigans for others now. :rofl:

hehe:rofl:

was just gonna say if u where using condoms and one nite u got him to forget to use 1, it would be ur fault:muaha:


----------



## porkpie1981

havent bded in a few days

Ive lost my touch:rofl:

I was so knackered last nite and the nite b4

NOTE TOSELF MUST BD TONITE


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD 16/20th June

Eg just now:happydance:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Lol haha, sorry, this just amused me so much. You're a lil devil in disguise! :p


----------



## porkpie1981

ErmWow said:


> Lol haha, sorry, this just amused me so much. You're a lil devil in disguise! :p

:muaha:


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD 17/21th June

Tho we didnt get to finish last nite as mt wee boy woke up:rofl:

Suppose i can really count this one out then lol


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> bd: CD 16/20th June
> 
> Eg just now:happydance:

ooo and also had a bleed the day after this. I had this last month and the month b4 around when ovulation should happen. I never had this b4 mc so im only guessing tho im going to doubl check with the doc


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Just found this.:rofl:

PorkPie you really are quackers!:rofl:

:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Just found this.:rofl:
> 
> PorkPie you really are quackers!:rofl:
> 
> :hug:

I know i know

How are u feeling ? Not long till testin for u


----------



## porkpie1981

:cry: i still havent bded since CD 16:cry:

Its all my fault as i have been toooo tired and drained since starting this diet.:hissy: Typical the best time to bd and i havent:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

Heres what happening with me if that bleed was ovulation.

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo
CD 26/30th June 10dpo
CD 27/1st July 11dpo
CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo
CD 30/4th July 14dpo
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD 21/251th June

Just incase i havent ovulated:rofl:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Haha, the more fun the better ;)


----------



## magicvw

Hey Porkpie - found this at last! You go girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Hey Porkpie - found this at last! You go girl!!! :hugs:

God when i read this back i dont half go on:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

bd: CD 24/28th June

Just for good luck


----------



## porkpie1981

So here my bds

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th

I keep looing and thinking if that wasnt an ovulation bleed then i mite have missed out as my ticker says ovulation CD19:hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood. Ive never had an early :witch: in my life. The only other thing it can be is implantation bleeding but there surley the nipple thing is false or would it take a while for the blood to come out. IM sooo confussed, i sumtimes wonder what im doing ttc:hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

sounds good, when are you testing? Or are you holding out for a while


----------



## porkpie1981

NatalieM said:


> sounds good, when are you testing? Or are you holding out for a while

tested today again and :bfn: so will just keep testing each day


----------



## NatalieW

porkpie1981 said:


> tested today again and :bfn: so will just keep testing each day

When are you due?


----------



## porkpie1981

NatalieM said:


> When are you due?

sunday (32 cycle) but could be saturday as i also had a 31 day cycle. Ive only 2 to go on b4 mc. I came off bcp (usually a 28 day cycle) then had a 31 day cycle then got a :bfp:


----------



## Lisa1984

Good luck :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck treacle :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Luck Darlin' :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

have held my pee in for 5 hrs now and aiming for another hr or 2 b4 i test again:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: You rock!!


----------



## porkpie1981

lcrepka said:


> :rofl: You rock!!

I wonder how long i can hold it in for:rofl: Answers on a postcard.............


----------



## NatalieW

porkpie1981 said:


> I wonder how long i can hold it in for:rofl: Answers on a postcard.............

C'mon porkpie... hold that wee!!! ha


----------



## porkpie1981

NatalieM said:


> C'mon porkpie... hold that wee!!! ha

6 hrs now

:hissy: i trying not to think about it:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

So talking about waterfalls and white water rafting would be mean right? :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

lcrepka said:


> So talking about waterfalls and white water rafting would be mean right? :rofl:

:rofl: Didnt get back on last nite. I got a :bfn:. Ive just hid my FMU behind the bathroom and will test it in a moment when i get a chance


----------



## porkpie1981

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
this is driving me nuts. I cant stop thinking about it

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> this is driving me nuts. I cant stop thinking about it
> 
> 
> EVap line my &^"%$! That's a :bfp:!!!! Surely? I have never, ever, ever seen an evap line like that!


----------



## porkpie1981

im so confussed as ive posted this in 1st tri and cycles etc and ive had replies saying looking good or evap line or indentation line.

just did another on an ebay cheapie and it had another faint colourless line(wel looked that way) that didnt come up to about an hr:cry:. Its so faint i wouldnt be able to take a pic of it


----------



## magicvw

porkpie1981 said:


> im so confussed as ive posted this in 1st tri and cycles etc and ive had replies saying looking good or evap line or indentation line.
> 
> just did another on an ebay cheapie and it had another faint colourless line(wel looked that way) that didnt come up to about an hr:cry:. Its so faint i wouldnt be able to take a pic of it

Are you leaving it that long? you are torturing yourself! You can't read anything into them after 15 mins max, so don't bother. I always put mine in the bin, sometimes tear them up (they don't tear so easily tho!). Much better to just bin it and test again in the morning. Porks, you will drive yourself mental if you keep on like this! :hugs: I read your other post that said you got it out of the bin. Hun, there's no point. But just because it was a :bfn: today, doesn't mean it's gonna be one tomorrow. now start holding that pee! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

I know i have to stop it:rofl: I did this last time u see and this sorta happened with the appearing after the time scale and i got a :bfp:. I know i shouldnt think about that as i mite be setting myself up for a fall tho i just fell so pregnant and my nipples have got so brown and the area around it has gone massive.

O well i will know in a few days


----------



## porkpie1981

Well me and the oh had the biggest argument last nite till the early hrs of the morning and he was walking out :rofl: He ended up not so i threw he out this morning with a few black bigs with clothes and a duvet so he could stay at his mums.

All because i was on here too much and i also said that i really think i am preggers and he went made. I was soooooo raging and said why the hell are u having sex with me and he said we where supposed to be starting in september.:hissy: I explained that i thought he was ttc nw but wouldnt admit it incase thing went wrong again. Anyway we made up and went to burger king mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:rofl: Im actually glad this happended as it made me realise that i do spend too much time on here. Tbh im obessed and am logging on every 5 mins to check for new posts. It s actually starting to interfer with us and my little boy as I should be showing him more attention and trying. 

I actually have just realised that this was my way of coping with my mc, while others have their ways. I think now its been long enought and i need to move. 

I will still come on here but if i do it will be once a day unless i have some spare time by myself.

Anyways im still testing and the oh is happy enought if i get :bfp: but if not i think I will make the decison to make sure that he wears a condom until september arrives. Im not just saying that cause i think im pregant as we all know that we can imagine the symptoms:rofl:

P.S when i was lying in bed i turned suddenly and got a stitch. I only ever get them when im pregant so it felt very familar


----------



## LeaArr

:hug:
Sometimes a good fight is what you need to get some perspective I guess.


----------



## porkpie1981

Well didnt test tonite as couldnt be annoyed, well i lie i could but dont want to set the oh off again:rofl:. Im testing in the morning and even if i get a :bfn: i know i am pregnant. Im sitting here and my boobs have a feeling that cannot be imaginary and isnt just :witch: arriving as i never have that problem.

My oh even agreeded that my nipples are so stuck out and the bot around it has really spread out like saucers and went brown

I wish my :bfp: would hurry up and show:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

:bfn: just a faint line if i hold it up but still no colour


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck hun. 

Im glad that you have managed to get all your feelings out in the open. 

Good luck hun

Kerry xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

I just went and bought a double pack of digital (£14.99 in boots, what a rip off). I am holding my pee in as i type. Im aiming for 7 hrs and so far its been 3. I will use one later tonite and if :bfn: then i have 2 ebay cheapies left as im not using my last digi till my :witch: is late! I wish i could post a pic of my nipples on here:rofl: They are really really big and then spotty part around them are poaking out


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck hun.. Let us know. Pee'd off my broadband still isn't working as I won't find out until morning


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Good luck hun.. Let us know. Pee'd off my broadband still isn't working as I won't find out until morning

well i got a :bfn: this morning so i dont think i will get :bfp: tonite anyway so soon but im trying:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Got a NOT PREGNANT :hissy::hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

still getting :bfn: but can only keep testing each morning. Last time i got a :bfp: it was the day b4 :witch: is die so fingers crossed for tomorrow:baby:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry about the :bfn: hun. Few days left tho!!


----------



## doc123

Porkpie.. you crack me up!!!!

Need your advice about dilema today.. started thread 'update on the witch'... please advise!!! I'm going a bit crazy today.....


----------



## porkpie1981

doc123 said:


> Porkpie.. you crack me up!!!!
> 
> Need your advice about dilema today.. started thread 'update on the witch'... please advise!!! I'm going a bit crazy today.....

ust replied. Not much help tho as im the woman that thought i was preggers and keep getting a :bfn: the my boob thing isnt really there anymore:cry:


----------



## doc123

Porkpie- the last comment i made about how you crack me up related to the start of the thread not the end..it must have looked very insensitive of me....... i'm sorry you are getting bfns.. its no fun- i'm not laughing at the bfns sorry if that got lost in translation..

Dont worry darling the :bfp: will happen.. and meanwhile we'll support you...dont cry.. it will happen. Maybe testing less will make it easier..

I know how you are feeling i'm testing everyday right now as you know from my other posts...its horrible feeling in limbo.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Porkpie & Doc - What are you both like??!!! :rofl: 

Good luck to you!


----------



## porkpie1981

doc123 said:


> Porkpie- the last comment i made about how you crack me up related to the start of the thread not the end..it must have looked very insensitive of me....... i'm sorry you are getting bfns.. its no fun- i'm not laughing at the bfns sorry if that got lost in translation..
> 
> Dont worry darling the :bfp: will happen.. and meanwhile we'll support you...dont cry.. it will happen. Maybe testing less will make it easier..
> 
> I know how you are feeling i'm testing everyday right now as you know from my other posts...its horrible feeling in limbo.....

Dont worry i know that anyhow:rofl:


----------



## doc123

Think the :witch: is here after all.....brownish discharge (sorry if tmi) so think it definately is :witch: and nothing anything else.. panic over i guess.. oh well always next month!! I am going to get v drunk at the wedding we are going to now though!!!!!:rofl::happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

doc123 said:


> Think the :witch: is here after all.....brownish discharge (sorry if tmi) so think it definately is :witch: and nothing anything else.. panic over i guess.. oh well always next month!! I am going to get v drunk at the wedding we are going to now though!!!!!:rofl::happydance:

:hugs: yep if my :witch: shoes up soon then i will be getting very drunk also on rose wine mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sambatiki

Doc - Sorry :witch: has come.


----------



## porkpie1981

porkpie1981 said:


> :hugs: yep if my :witch: shoes up soon then i will be getting very drunk also on rose wine mmmmmmmmmmmm

:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

Im sitting here thiniking i feel the:witch: arriving. IM not sure if im imagining it or not. This morining i never had much of the @@ thing going on but noe ive had a feel pains in them so i really dont know what to think


----------



## porkpie1981

well i have a 31/32 day cycle so im now on day 31 and still gettting :bfn: so not looking good.


----------



## porkpie1981

got a :bfn: today with a cb digi but bought BOGOF on the boots first response offer and also used one:blush: so have 3 left:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

keep being positive!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

NatalieM said:


> keep being positive!!!

i am and hoping that the next test feels that way also:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: very funny, even I didn't see that one!!!! Must be because I'm stil half asleep after two sleeps today!


----------



## porkpie1981

Still :bfn: and no :witch: so she 1 -2 days late:hissy::hissy:


----------



## Lisa1984

Good luck :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Any more news hun????


----------



## porkpie1981

still :bfn: so im not testing anymore as i only have 1 test left. I think i will wait till :witch: is over a week late and then go to doc if still not here. I really dont have a clue whats up with my body at all:hissy:


----------



## magicvw

:hugs: There's still time if AF hasn't shown up! Keeping everything crossed for you Porkpie! :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Best of luck hun 

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry Porkpie. But 2 months ago, and for 2 months straight my period was wayyyyyy late at 43 days. So maybe you're just really late? I'm sorry I know how frustrating this is!!! :hissy:


----------



## porkpie1981

Some of you have pmed me so i have wrote the following back to you so just also decide to post it here also to save me typing it out again:rofl:

Was at my ex's funeral as he hung himself. God that makes u think mybe life isnt that bad after all for us:cry:

Well i havent tested again since last time and still only have 1 1st response left so im leaving it to friday to test. If still :bfn: then will go to docs next week but mite not be to the end of the week as there a few public hildays in northern ireland next week. Im still so shocked that this is happening as its never happened b4 to me??????????????????


----------



## NatalieW

Aww porkpie, I hope you are ok....


Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## porkpie1981

yep im fine just peed off:hissy:

I used my last test today and got :bfn: so im not buying more and just going to go to docs at the end of next week


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Jeez that's terrible about your ex. :hugs: Hope your ok :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

still no :witch:


----------



## porkpie1981

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

rushed to asda to get a testonly for there to be a bloody fly in it:rofl:. the control line didnt fully work and im not sure if i see a faint line in theh test window.

I bet that bloody flys drinking that red dye:rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

here the test now. BUt its over the time limit as it says 5 mins. But i just cant help thinking that its purple and doesnt look like an evap line:baby:

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg


----------



## doc123

frustrated as i'm at work and the pics dont show up with the web blockers etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eeek... so are there two line sor not????????????


----------



## Rumpskin

porkpie1981 said:


> here the test now. BUt its over the time limit as it says 5 mins. But i just cant help thinking that its purple and doesnt look like an evap line:baby:
> 
> https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg

Go get another sweetie, you cant do this to us .....................


----------



## porkpie1981

i did the 2nd one and theres a line but im not sure if its coloured or not. I know i should have held the pee in longer but i got excited. I will now have to pee in the morning and keep it and then get a digi when the shops open


----------



## superp123

Hi girl! I just got impatient and thought I'd check here to see if you've got another test done yet. :test:
P


----------



## porkpie1981

Did a second one last nite not long after the 1st one and i thought there was another faint line. I should have waited a while as the urine was diluted

well my wee boy has me up early today so ive about 5 hrs of pee in a container (nice and strong ) and then im going to mybe visit a few garages to see if i can get a digi. God im not sure that they even sell digi so if not then i will have to wait to 1 (God please no, i need a test now). OMG if I dont get a pregnant on it i will die:cry:


----------



## porkpie1981

I got back as soon as i could to give u all the news

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


----------



## NatalieW

When are you due??? :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

March I will have to do a ticker to find out what date:happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Well heres the full story that mite be helpful for any1 that is waiting due to mc as it explains what happened and when (eg as in bleeding). Turns out my bleeding was good sign.

My story (had to read thru my old posts for dates and info)

On the pill(28 days cycle), came of and had a bleed and a 31 day cycle then got my :BFP:
D & C: March 28th at nearly 13 weeks for a blighted ovum

Hospital: April 16th scaned me and said the lining was still thick(boarderline) so gave me 2 types of antibiotocs and a another dose of cyotec. 
Hospital: April 23rd rescanned and negative pregnancy test. Given the all clear

1st period: 5th of may (39 days/5 and a half weeks after d&C). This was to be expected as the 1st can arrive anytime.

Small bleed: May 24th and 25th (20 days after period)

2nd period: (32 day cycle) June 5th (spotted for a few days then heavy flow)

I never had mid cycle bleeds but apparently your body can be more sensitive to this thing after a mc 

Heres my :BFP: cycle

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo (started getting nipples stinginess, had another bleed, like watered down blood with blood streaked mucus, it was like the ovulation bleed .Think that was implantation)
CD 26/30th June 10dpo 
CD 27/1st July 11dpo (did a 1st response test and got a weird evap, look at pic)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg

CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo (was convinced i was preggers for some reason)
CD 30/4th July 14dpo ( sort of felt that :witch: was arriving)
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo
CD 33/ 7th July 17dpo
CD 34/ 8th July 18 dpo
CD 35/ 9th July 19 dpo
CD 36/ 10th July 20 dpo (used late first response test and was a :BFN: so gave up)
CD 37/ 11th July 21 dpo
CD 38/ 12th July 22 dpo (did a asda test that didnt work properly as there was a bloody fly under the screen tho thought i seen a faint line that got stronger (see pics) so did another one but still faint as urine was weak)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg

CD 39/ 13th July 23 dpo (did the digi with FMU)

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


So here was my :sex:

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th
CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood

Symptoms
1 week b4 :witch: was due i felt my nipples being stingy 
This disappeared but the parts around my nipples where massive @@.I also thought my veins looked electric blue/green on my boobs but wondered mybe if they were always like that I did still have pains in my armpit area tho?
Didnt feel positive as the stinginess disappeared around time : was due: and they also didnt get bigger like my last pregnancys
The one thing that gave me hope was a stitch. I only get these i am preggers eg turning to quick in bed and its a quick stitch in my womb( sound scary but i had it with my wee biy
After :witch: was die i had an acidity feeling in my stomach a few times but it was real bad this morning
This sound minging but i think my pee smelt different like sweet (that could be sense of smell tho)


----------



## NatalieW

So exciting!!!!


----------



## doc123

Am assuming from all the chat that you got your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you.. after all that worrying.. congratulations!!!!! You must be really excited!!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp: I got a :bfp:


----------



## LeaArr

BAH!! It happened when I was out of town!! I had been watching the whole time and it happens while I'm away!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crusing4baby

Yay - so excited for you.


----------



## orange-sox

OH MY GOD PORKPIE!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS :D :D :D :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

so, PP, what are you going to do about Uni???


----------



## porkpie1981

NatalieM said:


> so, PP, what are you going to do about Uni???

weelllllllllllllllllll mmm im still going as my due date at the mo is march 14th. I will take a few weeks off and then its the easter so i will have 3 weeks off. Im just going to have to keep up to date or ahead of myself b4 the baby is born. My oh doesnt work so at least that helps


----------



## NatalieW

Sounds like a plan! Good luck with uni, I remember when my mum went back to uni after all of us - how much a struggle it is juggling both... I'll take my hat off to you!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

thanks keeps me form getting bored:happydance:


----------



## magicvw

Heya Porkpie! Like the new ticker - this is for REAL!!!!!! :)
So - pg journal then? No point in keeping up this one in wtt:rofl::rofl: 

I think I might adopt your strategy. I'm gonna move over to the wtt forum and pretend I'm not trying - works a treat! !!:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

magicvw said:


> Heya Porkpie! Like the new ticker - this is for REAL!!!!!! :)
> So - pg journal then? No point in keeping up this one in wtt:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think I might adopt your strategy. I'm gonna move over to the wtt forum and pretend I'm not trying - works a treat! !!:hugs:

I havent even thought of a jornal yet so must look into it

Not long to ur hols:happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Kirstin

porkpie1981 said:


> NatalieM said:
> 
> 
> so, PP, what are you going to do about Uni???
> 
> weelllllllllllllllllll mmm im still going as my due date at the mo is march 14th. I will take a few weeks off and then its the easter so i will have 3 weeks off. Im just going to have to keep up to date or ahead of myself b4 the baby is born. My oh doesnt work so at least that helpsClick to expand...

What are you studying PP?

Congrats btw :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Kirstin said:


> porkpie1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieM said:
> 
> 
> so, PP, what are you going to do about Uni???
> 
> weelllllllllllllllllll mmm im still going as my due date at the mo is march 14th. I will take a few weeks off and then its the easter so i will have 3 weeks off. Im just going to have to keep up to date or ahead of myself b4 the baby is born. My oh doesnt work so at least that helpsClick to expand...
> 
> What are you studying PP?
> 
> Congrats btw :happydance:Click to expand...

food quality safety and nutrition

Where r u from?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey PP,

Just checking youre ok!!! Stupid :witch: got me!!!! But nevermind not going to get depressed about it after only 1 month of trying!!! So hoping to get to the 1st trimester while you are still there!! :rofl: Glad everything is going well for you hun. Can't wait to see more scan pics!!


----------



## Chris77

Porkpie congrats! Healthy & Happy 9 months to you! Sorry I'm late with the congratulations. I didnt' know you were pg! :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Hey PP,
> 
> Just checking youre ok!!! Stupid :witch: got me!!!! But nevermind not going to get depressed about it after only 1 month of trying!!! So hoping to get to the 1st trimester while you are still there!! :rofl: Glad everything is going well for you hun. Can't wait to see more scan pics!!

well they are thinking that im not as far on as they thought as the sac was only 3mm last time. I have a sac tomorrow so i hope t o find out how far along (hoping that there is a baby this time and not a blighted ovum). 

So u hopefully will get ur :bfp: and not be far behind me:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks hun!! Im sure that it will all be fine. 
Best of luck hun


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks hun!! Im sure that it will all be fine.
> Best of luck hun

mmmmmmmmmm im not to sure after todays scan:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

I just read the updated version on 1st Trimester. Hope that everything goes ok next Thursday. Im sure that it will do. Ive got everything crossed for you. Try to relax about it all. 

Look after yourself hun

:hug: Kerry xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

Sambatiki said:


> I just read the updated version on 1st Trimester. Hope that everything goes ok next Thursday. Im sure that it will do. Ive got everything crossed for you. Try to relax about it all.
> 
> Look after yourself hun
> 
> :hug: Kerry xxx

thanks :hugs:


----------

